# اللهجة المصرية: لا أستطيع أن أقول لك



## faryns

🙏 كيف اقول "لا أستطيع ان اقولك" في مصر؟ شكرا


----------



## cherine

ما اقدرش أقول لك.


----------



## faryns

cherine said:


> ما اقدرش أقول لك.


شكرا جزيلا


----------

